# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συναντηση μελων στο Πανελλήνιο της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 25.5.2013 (Μελίσσια)

## Polyneikos

Και σε αυτόν τον αγώνα βρεθήκαμε όλοι όσοι παρακολουθουμε τακτικά τους αγώνες, έτσι θα βάλω μερικές από τις φωτογραφίες,αν και δεν τραβήξαμε πολλες μεταξύ μας ,αυτη την φορα....

Με τον νικητή του 26ου Πανελληνίου, Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη




Ο Γιάννης Διακογιάννης με τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη




Ο Γιάννης Διακογιάννης με τον Δημήτρη Τριπολιτσιώτη

----------


## Polyneikos

Bαγγέλης, Γιάννης Διακογιάννης, Ελένη Κρητικοπούλου, Χρήστος Γκολιάς, ο Χρήστος (1961) και ο Τόλης   :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 








Ο Μανώλης με τον προπονητή του,Γιώργο Μαράβα, μελος του φόρουμ (docmar)

----------

